# Moving to Eastern Algarve



## Tessa123

Hi
Myself and my husband (both 50) want to buy a second home to Eastern Portugal. We currently work mad hours in London but have saved enough to buy somewhere to begin to enjoy a more relaxing life in a warmer climate. We have a budget of £150 000 and wish to buy a villa with at least 2 beds and either a pool or land outside large enough to build our own pool. We will still be working in London but aim as time passes to spend more time in Portugal. We have visited Tavira and Cabanas which we like.

Firstly where is a good location- we love the sea and so want to be within a 10 minute drive. A small village with a few bars and shops close at hand would be good.

Secondly I am looking online a properties in the area and see that there are some villas at this price but want to know if I have a £150 budget what kind of offers are being taken -should I start by looking at property's at say £180 000? How is the property market are things now going up in price in which case we will need to get out skates on.

Thirdly we aim to initially only be living in the property for 3 months of the year so is crime an issue with empty properties?

We will be contacting estate agents shorlty so any advice in advance would be very much appreciated.

Thank you!
Tessa


----------



## Axolotl

Hi Tessa,

I'm a newbie on here so will be interested to see what sort of replies you get as my wife and I are in a similar situation.
We only want to spend about 100K, so will probably search inland rather than coastal, and were initially looking at the Silver Coast, but the Eastern Algarve seems far more accessible with cheaper flights to Faro available all year round from a greater choice of UK airports.


----------



## Tessa123

Hi there,
Sounds good. We actually head to Porto for a break shortly but prefer warmer waters so the Algarve would suit us. No other replies on the forum so not quite sure how active it is to talk to people.
Thanks for your message though!
Tessa


----------



## Axolotl

No problem.
I've heard that Porto and the surrounding area is lovely, but it's green for a reason...plenty of rainfall !

We were initially looking along the Silver Coast, around Obidos, because we feel there is more culture and history to soak up, but again the sunshine is not as plentiful as on the Algarve, and flights to Lisbon can be expensive compared to Faro.

Initially any house we find will be for holiday use rather than long term stays so the Eastern Algarve is looking attractive, particularly with its proximity to southern Spain and the Cadiz region.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## In 2 bikes

Green = rain pffffft !

It's lovely up here.

Anyways as for crime have a look at 

Crime Comparison Between Viseu, Portugal And Cadiz, Spain. Safety Comparison.

this web site will give you a rough idea of what you may be looking for. For me, I may suggest that where there are densely populated areas there will be areas of the 'dense' population. Rich pickings and opportunist crime are to be had in the Algarve compared to us ooooop north.


----------



## Axolotl

Thanks for the reply and the useful information regarding comparative crime between Viseu and Cadiz.

Bribery, corruption, drug use and car theft seem to be popular over the border 

I'm sure that Porto and the Green Coast is fantastic...maybe even Utopia as you describe it ....but getting there for short stays is very expensive compared to Faro, particularly from northern UK airports.

Obviously if we were thinking of relocating altogether then the comparative cost of flights becomes much more insignificant.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

There are a vast number of properties for sale in Portugal and a trawl on the interwebs will give you sites which you can search by your criteria. You will find a difference in what your cash will buy in different areas ie a town on the Silver Coast vs Eastern Algarve. On some sites you will notice the date when each property was up up for sale which will indicate how many years a lot of them have been waiting at the same asking price. This is not a UK style property market, some places have mulitple owners so all have to agree at every decision, it is not unknown for offers 2 cents below asking price to be ignored. The good thing here is the promissory contract which locks both sides into the agreement if a sale is agreed. Crime varies, we left our back door and a window open for 3 months without worrying about it and usually park our car in a backstreet near Lisbon Airport instead of the long stay carpark. Beware of going to one place for a weeks holiday then buying, the winters are cold, parts of the silver coast are deserted for a reason, you need to spend a longish amount of time at different times of the year or you'll get the wrong impression such as Gois is a lovely quiet town (Concentração de Góis). Not to mention the scourge of the British - barking dogs.


----------



## mpecurto

do you already check this place?Vila Nova de Mil Fontes?
Also is in the Coast,quiet and safe place.
Not that busy village in winter,but in summer its a lot!
Obvious that Algarve is the hot spot.
//////SNIP//////


----------



## Tessa123

Thanks for your reply though we definitely want to move to the Algarve. Vila Nova de Mil Fontes looks nice but wrong area


----------



## Tessa123

Yes agreed we are not rushing into our house purchase and will be returning to eastern algarve off season to get more of a flavour of the place during the low season too. We are also considering the Cadiz area..so still undecided and need to more research.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Livingalgarve

*Moving to East Algarve*

I'm curious. Did you find somewhere and move?


----------

